

Ask HN: Cheap VPS for python script cron/mysql server? - tkahn6

http://prgmr.com/ seems to be out of space again.<p>Does anyone have any suggestions for a good VPS? I simply need it for a python cron job and mysql server.<p>Thanks!
======
vnuk
I'm too happy with Linode VPS to even describe how happy I am :) Even the
smallest VPS packs plenty of power

~~~
code_duck
Agreed, Linode is the best price/performance I've found.

------
lowkey
If you are looking for the ability to quickly and easily run python cron jobs,
a few databases, and various other web-based applications then might I suggest
that a full blown VPS might be overkill?

My favorite web host for all things Pythonic is www.Webfaction.com (Google
them for reviews from the Python community. They offer the equivalent of a
managed shared server for less than a VPS. While you won't get full root
access, you also won't need to manually patch and maintain all the non-core
crap normally associated with running a server yourself)

------
boyter
Depending on how cheap you want to go you can get dedicated servers from
<http://www.serverpronto.com/> for $5 a month. Its not the most beastly of
things, but if your cron job runs a long time (like mine tend to do) its a
good option.

I say this only because my other VPS complained (Westhost) I was using all the
CPU power for a long running python script which didn't use much CPU but did
take a few hours to run.

~~~
steve19
How can they afford to offer that at $5? It is a scam?

~~~
boyter
Dosent appear to be. My server took a while to get but im pretty happy with
it. No double billings either although im keeping an eye on that.

I think they are selling off old hardware they would normally bin.

~~~
steve19
I am going to give it a try. I would have thought that power, rack space,
support and bandwidth would cost more than $5!

------
sramov
Linode/Slicehost are always a safe choice.

But if you want cheaper, take a look at <http://arpnetworks.com/vps> \-- they
start at $10. Heard good things about ARP.

Might want to visit <http://lowendbox.com/> too, but it is something I do not
recommend if you don't know which of the gazillion hosts featured there are
reputable.

------
empire29
Linode's lowest package is about $20 USD/month and its a very nice VPS with
stellar support. I use it and recommend it.

------
nreece
Both Linode and Slicehost have good service, support and pricing.

------
tkahn6
As a follow up. I went with HostVillage and I'm really happy with it so far.

